# what kind of fishing tournaments are out there?



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

just looking for some info. on some tournaments. where when that sort of thing.


----------



## wiskodie1 (Sep 11, 2006)

I heard from my brother that you might want to learn to catch them before you start going to tournaments.
 
see you soon
:beer:


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

thats not even funny. :crybaby:


----------



## marknamy (Jan 31, 2006)

I don't think I've ever seen either of you with a filet knife in your hands!!


----------



## Ryan m (Feb 3, 2006)

What kind of tournaments are u interested in?


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

any of them. something with prizes.

:huh: what kind of knife?


----------

